# Formal Complaint



## owls84 (May 18, 2009)

Ok I have been trying since the inception of the arcade to beat the Mahjong game. I really like this game but I can never seem to beat it. So today, as with other days, I'm playing along and think I have it beat until this happens...


----------



## RJS (May 18, 2009)

That is some tough luck!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 18, 2009)

oh my .... I have beaten it once ....but that is a big bummer .....


----------



## JTM (May 20, 2009)

someone alert the internets!  this is unacceptable!


----------



## owls84 (May 20, 2009)

JTM said:


> someone alert the internets!  this is unacceptable!



That my friend is what I think should happen. I am boycotting this game for a whole 5 minutes. Who's the boss now? 

Update: Since filing my complaint, I won. I know have the highest score. Oh by the way, the feeling of winning is still a little empty. Who'd a thunk.


----------



## JTM (May 20, 2009)

it's the journey that's important.


----------



## Wingnut (May 20, 2009)

dang I need to check the arcade more often!  I need to add another high score


----------



## JTM (May 21, 2009)

what you really need to be concerned with is your village, owls


----------

